# TauRIS Clcok for sale $400



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Tauris Clock for sale. Two sensor pads, power supply, 30 for cord. Some chip will be included. Clock is about 4 year old. I swithed clubs and bought a Benziing. $400. Over $1200 new at "http://www.northstardoves.com/TauRIS_Order_Page.html"


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck with your sale and congrats on getting a benzing, it's nice to have the best, again congrats!


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Boy, I just had "that" urge to lighten my checking account but my Wife would flip out and I really don't need one right now. I just got my birds and I only have two. 
Just thinking ahead....you know?


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Seismic,
Before you you that the urge and belong to a club, you will have to get the same clock systme that they are using.

DeeJay9750

Have used both clocks, I really dont see where one is better then the other. The TauRIS seems to be the front runner in technology with the SMS text messge to your cell phone, if one needs that.


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow like a twitter tweet thing. THat's cool. 
And when I was a kid we has a rotary phone and 78's.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

parrisc said:


> Seismic,
> Before you you that the urge and belong to a club, you will have to get the same clock systme that they are using.
> 
> DeeJay9750
> ...



Well, people in my club are not happy with the Tauris system, a few members are still waiting to get their clocks back (having to send them overseas just to get serviced) young bird season around the corner and still no clocks have returned, it's just not good that you have to do business that way, they should have a distributor here in the USA that can work on them instead of having to send them out for service! That's why so many are switching clocks out for the new benzing G2 a great little clock for a whole lot less and a distributor here in the USA authorized to work on them if necessary!


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Friend you are mistaken, they can be servised here in the US. Some of the members sent theirs in for new batteries and had them back in the same week. Sending them in just before the yound bird season starts seem kind of folish anyway. Why not send them after the season is over.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

So where in the "USA" can you get the Tauris serviced. I'm under the impression that there are no authorized service dealers here, so if u know of one let us all know.!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Still waiting for your answer! Please!


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

They were sent to http://www.pigeonconnection.com/ . However, I am told that he is in the process of creating a new website. If you google pigeonconnection you will see that he sells and services TauRis clocks In the USA. However I have never needed to get my serviced, most TurRis owners dont either.


----------



## Chili (Mar 25, 2005)

Do you still have the clock for sale??


----------

